# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : فك شفرة ot-838

## moussa010

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
ان امكن المساعدة في فك شفرة هاتف: ALCATEL one touche-838 * *إسم الهاتف : o-t 838
إيمي الهاتف :863744010059813
بروفايدر الهاتف : 838g-2aalfr1-1*

----------


## mohamed73

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
> ان امكن المساعدة في فك شفرة هاتف: ALCATEL one touche-838 * *إسم الهاتف : o-t 838
> إيمي الهاتف :863744010059813
> بروفايدر الهاتف : 838g-2aalfr1-1*

 
NCK:    09116962-22        
        NSCK:    33793979-07        
        SPCK:    39356048-43        
        CPCK/SIM:    02325118-51        
        CCK:    30524207-30        
        PCK:    30897943-98

----------


## moussa010

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد ...هذا فضل منكم ... 
في ميزان حسناتك ياطيب ...*

----------

